# Crispy Oven Fried Chicken



## Blue Tick (Jun 13, 2008)

[video=youtube;7HJK6ryxDgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HJK6ryxDgg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 13, 2008)

MMMMM... Yummy...


----------

